# ISO BBQ chicken lasagna recipe.



## alisontomsmum (Feb 14, 2008)

ive had it at franky and bennys and love it, but cant find a recipy!

Going to try and "improvise" one tonight, but would love to know if anyone has a "real" recipy for this dish!!!


----------



## Bilby (Feb 15, 2008)

No I am a "chuck together" cook.  For chicken lasagna, I would probably put chicken, baby spinach leaves, diced tomatoes and bacon as the filling and use a bechamel sauce.  Or use chicken and mushrooms or chicken and asparagus.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 15, 2008)

Another bbq buddy (Bobs) swears by this recipe....

* Chicken Lasagna Florentine*

This is really good and using smoked chicken kicks it up a notch IMHO.  Enjoy

6 lasagna noodles, uncooked
1 10 ounce package frozen, chopped spinach, thawed
2 cups cooked, chopped, chicken (about 3 medium breasts)
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1/3 cup finely chopped onion
¼ to ½ tsp. ground nutmeg
½ tsp. salt
2 tsp. white pepper
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1 can (10 ¾ ounces) cream of mushroom soup
1 (8 ounce) carton sour cream
1/3 cup mayonnaise
¾ cup freshly grated parmesan cheese (or to taste)
Butter Pecan topping (see below)

For the Lasagna

Cook the noodles according to package directions, drain and set aside. Drain the spinach well, pressing between layers of paper towels. Combine the spinach, chicken, cheddar cheese, onion, nutmeg, salt & pepper, soy sauce, soup, sour cream, and mayonnaise in a large bowl; stir well to blend.

Arrange half the lasagna noodles in a slightly greased 11 X 7 X 1 ½” backing dish. Spread half the chicken mixture over the noodles. Repeat this procedure with the remaining noodles and chicken mixture. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese and Butter Pecan Topping. Bake, covered, for 55 – 60 minutes, until hot and bubbly. Let stand for 15 minutes before cutting.

Butter Pecan Topping

2 Tbsp butter or margarine
1 cup chopped pecans

Melt the butter in a skillet, over medium heat; add the pecans and cook for 3 minutes.  Cool completely.


----------



## alisontomsmum (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks those recipys sound great, will deff try them!

Mine worked out really well, but was very rich, so if anyone wants to try it i would recomend serving with potatoe wedgesand corn on cob to take away the richness!

Heres what i used/did

3 chicken breasts cubed
1 onion sliced
1/2 cup mushrooms sliced
1 yellow pepper diced

1 portion homemade BBQ sauce or a jar
(i use teaspoon ground cumin, 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves, 2 teaspoons fresh tyme leaves or 1 teaspoon dried, 1 tablespoon fresh choped rosemary or 1/2 tablespoon dried, fresh ground salt and pepper, 3/4 cup tomatoe ketchup,1/4 cup concentrated orange juce 5 tablespoons balsamic vinigar 4 teaspoons paprika, couple cloves of garlic chopped (about 1 heaped teaspoon) and 6 tablespoons olive oil)

about 6 lesagne noodles

white sauce
(i use about 25g butter, 1 tablespoon flour and aprox 1 1/4 cups milk)

1 1/2 cups greated chedder cheese

-Fry chicken till just cooked through, add onion and continue frying till onion soft the add pepper and mushrooms and fry about 1 min longer

-add bbq sauce and simmer gently for 10 mins or so

-make white sauce

- spread thin layer of bbq sauce, with no lumps of meat/ veg in onto bottom of lesagne dish

- place a layer of lesagne noodles on top of this (i use the no need to precook variety, but can use either)

- spread half bbq chicken mixture onto this then another layer of lesagne then the rest of the bbq chicken mixture.

- put a final layer of lesagne on top then spread with white sauce.

-sprinkle with greated cheese

-cook on about 220C for 30 mins

serves about 4-6 depending on how gready? hungry you are...... i made it for 2 adults and 1 2 year old and it was a bit too much!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

Very cool, sounds like a good lasagna to have in the summer with the corn on the cob maybe some potato salad or macaroni salad, etc.


----------

